# 1/2 ton trucks with ac vents to back seats?



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

So the 1500 Silverados don't have the vents to the back seats according to all the salesmen i have dealt with, do the fords or dodges have this as an option?


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm not sure what you mean by blowing into the back seats. My 2009 Dodge has vents built into the back of the front seat console blowing towards the back. They can be adjusted by those sitting in the back.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

07 fx4 supercrew has 2 vents to the back seat


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

08 kingranch has two vents for the back. I beleive it has floor vents under front seat for the back to?? But I could be wrong on that one


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

my f150 had vents in the back.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

that's what I'm talking about. Thanks yall. I got my Camaro and sold it less then 3 months later. Now I'm looking for a new truck. GM is fixin to lose a sale unless they can find me a half ton with vents to the back seat, and some other things we are looking for.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a GMC crew cab and it doesn't have the rear vents. Doesn't seem to be a problem at all as my daughter, along with friends ride in the back and never complain. 

The vents they had in the previous silverados sucked anyways.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Long pole may be right about the vents. They don't work that great, but it is some airflow. Not sure I'd not buy a truck forjat reason. I would not buy it because it is government motors run by the unions


----------



## skeeter1 (Aug 14, 2010)

Have a 09 GMC crew cab. Look under the front seats. There are vents there. Not big but I have no problem cooling the whole truck down.


----------



## KW (Jan 25, 2006)

04-06 Tundra double cabs have them on the B pillar and under the front seat. I miss that about my 04. I just moved up to an 06 F350 crew. Don't have them now but the front blows well.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

The rear seat vents in both my 2007 & 2011 Tundra's put out excellent flows!


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

On a Ford F150 you have to spend a lot of money to get the back seat air conditioner vents; i.e., the XLT does not have them, but the Lariat and above does.


----------



## onyourlimit (Jun 30, 2006)

My 04 Chevy crew 1/2 ton has vents to the back seats. They are mounted on the back of the center console.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

2011 F-250, vents in the back come out of center console as well as floor vents.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

from all the replies, it looks like ford is the only one in the rear AC game. Now I just need that with a cummins engine, and an allison transmission and I'd be all set to go.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

My '11 F150 Lariat has them...they'll freeze you out of the back seat!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Yep... my Tundra crewmax has 2 vents on the back of the console and a vent under each front row seat that hits the rear passenger around the legs... The amount of air movement back there is pretty impressive...

I am a little shocked that ALL trucks with front captains chairs do not have rear AC vents... I thought it was pretty much standard these days... Guess GM missed the memo...


----------

